# Look At This Face!



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

What a living doll!







Just thought I'd share in case anyone is looking for a little girl. 
http://www.josymirmaltese.com/Puppies/Available.htm


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> What a living doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg she's beautiful ... I would love a girl but don't want to go through all the potty training stuff ....


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm not in the market for a dog, but I love seeing them. I couldn't get the link to work. :-(


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I wish I could add another, she is beautiful!


----------



## starry (Sep 4, 2006)

I bet she is a doll, but I couldn't get the pic either







, something about the link is no longer free?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

She is gorgeous!! I couldn't get the picture so I clicked on home and then clicked on available puppies and then it worked. She really is adorable..
ANDREA


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I think that's Winnie's sister, isn't it?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

The link worked fine here. Oh, she is extremely adorable!!! I love that face!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I managed to open the link without any problems either, I have to say she is adorable







I like to look too, but we definately are not thinking of another one, we have our hands full with our two sweet little boys


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> I think that's Winnie's sister, isn't it?[/B]



No, it's not Winnie's sister, but she sure resembles her!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Isn't she beautiful. Most of Josie's puppies all have the same look. She could pass for Lacey's sister.


----------



## ShilohsMom (Jun 25, 2007)

She's just beautiful wish I had a bigger house







LOl but at the moment one little guy is all we will be able to handle. I do keep checking breeder websites because I love looking at the pictures


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I keep coming back to look at her. She has one of the sweetest faces I've seen. Gosh, if someone is looking for a darling girl...


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> What a living doll!
> 
> 
> 
> ...











She is indeed a very very pretty girl!!!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

She is darling!

enJOY,

Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

She is darling.................my sister-in-law is looking (only looking, not serious yet) so I checked on this girl. She is $2,000.......sounds like a great price for her.


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

She is so cute!!


----------



## mtenander1 (Aug 12, 2006)

No, she is not Winnie's sister. I have Winnie's sister, her name is Millie. I was lucky enough to get her only days after I lost Mia to a liver shunt. I just happened to speak with Josy today and she told me she also has a little boy that she wanted to keep but changed her mind. So if anyone is interested in a boy or a girl, Josy is a wonderful breeder. Millie has a great disposition and is so silly. She is a joy to have around. And I still can't get over her coat. I don't think I have ever seen such a coat, but then again I am a little bias...She was just spayed yesterday and is doing very well. Here is a picture of Millie, Winnie's sister...


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

> No, she is not Winnie's sister. I have Winnie's sister, her name is Millie. I was lucky enough to get her only days after I lost Mia to a liver shunt. I just happened to speak with Josy today and she told me she also has a little boy that she wanted to keep but changed her mind. So if anyone is interested in a boy or a girl, Josy is a wonderful breeder. Millie has a great disposition and is so silly. She is a joy to have around. And I still can't get over her coat. I don't think I have ever seen such a coat, but then again I am a little bias...She was just spayed yesterday and is doing very well. Here is a picture of Millie, Winnie's sister...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh your girl is absolutely adorable!


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Hercules is a Josymir malt. Born in Februrary 2007. Any sibling's parents on SM?


----------



## herculesdad (Jun 4, 2007)

Feb. 19th 2007 according to my papers. May or may not be Millie's brother?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

That boy she is placing is gorgeous!! I met Josy at Nationals, VERY NICE.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> That boy she is placing is gorgeous!! I met Josy at Nationals, VERY NICE.[/B]


ooooh, yes he is!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh that boy is very nice, very very nice!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That boy is gorgeous.......if I only had room!!


----------

